# pc hydroponic setup



## eskodaboss (Jan 31, 2008)

I gutted my pc gave it reflectors and it had 2 fans for intake and exhaust lights are setup just need 2 good bulds to light it up I have a timer and thremostat already all I wanna know is how does the hydroponic with all the water and pump stuff work and can I get a diagram I will just sized it down to my prefrence it dosent matter if I have to keep the water supply out side the pc please help looking to plant my og kush seeds


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Feb 1, 2008)

how tall is the computer case?


----------



## eskodaboss (Feb 1, 2008)

1foot and 8 iches inheight and 8 inches width all ineed is a pic of one so ican size it down.


----------



## King Bud (Feb 1, 2008)

Do a search for DWC buckets, my guess as what would work best in this small space. It's basically a tub of nutrient rich water, with air pump/airstones, and net pots hanging above bubbling water.
Goodluck 

edit: _Here's_ what I was looking for.. http://greenmanspage.com/guides/hydrosystems.html

As always, found that through the 'resources' link at the top of the page


----------



## the widowmaker (Feb 1, 2008)

4 words

not going to happen


----------



## King Bud (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey ya never know


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Feb 1, 2008)

hm...you may want to find a new area...a full grown with buds and all plant really cant be that small and expect to yeild...1g?

Sorry man, you can try it if you want to.


----------



## eskodaboss (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for al the help I'm just keeping the plant in there a little I'm working on a spot in my closet but it won't be done for 2 weeks so I just need something until I will take it out the comp after 3 weeks trust me I know it can be done I've seen this b4 you'll be suprise wat people grow outta


----------



## the widowmaker (Feb 1, 2008)

eskodaboss said:
			
		

> Thanks for al the help I'm just keeping the plant in there a little I'm working on a spot in my closet but it won't be done for 2 weeks so I just need something until I will take it out the comp after 3 weeks trust me I know it can be done I've seen this b4 you'll be suprise wat people grow outta



I thought you hadn't planted them yet, and if you did where did you plant them?


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Feb 1, 2008)

if you think you can do it, go for it man...best of luck


----------



## eskodaboss (Feb 2, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> I thought you hadn't planted them yet, and if you did where did you plant them?


no iyhave not planting them its germinating but ima start em off in the pc for extra security whileits young


----------



## snuggles (Feb 2, 2008)

Security from who? If it's for a couple of weeks no problem but that sounds tough. Good luck with it.


----------

